# Boat Lift Help



## LandsEnd (Feb 17, 2013)

So the wife bought a house that has a four pier boatlift. It is an ACE but I have no idea what the capacity. Everything works but the cradle is shot. I have a 17' Flats Cat but may trade up in a year or so. I was thinking of a sling in lieu of a new cradle. Since the Cat weighs less than 1500 wet I am not worried about Lift capacity but am wondering if the slings will put enough torque on the pilings that they will start to lean. It would be pretty easy to put a channel across the I-beams at the piers. Anybody have any info or suggestions?
Thanks
DO


----------



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

I would think you may be right about the lean..... over time it could happen. I would get a suggestion from folks who do that for a living. Just be frank and ask you question.

Good luck

Pick ><>


----------



## LandsEnd (Feb 17, 2013)

Sent pic and email to ACE per the owners request. Haven't heard back.
DO


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

If the lift has a deck built over it there is little or no lean...


.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

You are probably OK, but make sure you get long straps to keep the cable as vertical as possible. That lift is at least 3000# (maybe more, if it is a 3/4hp motor, it is 3000# and I think the 1hp is 4000# or 4500#) plus you have 2 lifts, so you can double the rating plus your cables are doubled which increases the lift even more. If you have a 3000# lift on each side, That capacity calculates to 12000#. So with straps pulling on a slight angle you are probably fine but here is a little food for thought:

When lifting straight up, the lifts are pushing straight down on the piles and you have a compressive load on the piles and have very little load on the bolts and brackets of the lift. Materials can handle a higher compressive load than any other type loading (tensile or shear). When the cables pull on an angle, you start introducing some shear force on the piles and bolts that hold the lift on the piles.

If the piles are in good shape and the bolts are at least 1/4", you should still be fine. Even with straps the angle probably won't exceed 15 degrees. One thing you could do is install a strap (borrow a set), measure the distance between the piles with no load (front to front, back to back), then lift the boat and measure again. This will give you the deflection. If the difference in the measurements are less than 1/4", you are fine.


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

I've done lots of sling kits off 4 pilings. I start to get concerned about piling movement when we deal with a 6,000-lb boat or greater. However, if you can shake your pilings & there is substantial movement, I would be concerned using the sling system. As far as a lifting capacity, at a minimum you're at 7,000-lbs but without knowing the size of the top beam you might even have a 10,000-lb lift. Call me when you have a moment so that we can review & get you a good plan of attack.

Boating - Hunting - Ranching, We've Got You Covered.
Michael Fulweber

Boat Lift Distributors
Big Country Outdoors 
Cattle Call Ear Tags

800-657-9998
713-461-9443 (local)
www.boatliftdistributors.com
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
www.cattlecalltags.com
[email protected]


----------



## Bueno Suerte (Jun 27, 2004)

*Great Job*



boatlift said:


> I've done lots of sling kits off 4 pilings. I start to get concerned about piling movement when we deal with a 6,000-lb boat or greater. However, if you can shake your pilings & there is substantial movement, I would be concerned using the sling system. As far as a lifting capacity, at a minimum you're at 7,000-lbs but without knowing the size of the top beam you might even have a 10,000-lb lift. Call me when you have a moment so that we can review & get you a good plan of attack.
> 
> Boating - Hunting - Ranching, We've Got You Covered.
> Michael Fulweber
> ...


These guys just did a great job for me down in Tiki....


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

boatlift said:


> I've done lots of sling kits off 4 pilings. I start to get concerned about piling movement when we deal with a 6,000-lb boat or greater. However, if you can shake your pilings & there is substantial movement, I would be concerned using the sling system. As far as a lifting capacity, at a minimum you're at 7,000-lbs but without knowing the size of the top beam you might even have a 10,000-lb lift. Call me when you have a moment so that we can review & get you a good plan of attack.
> 
> Boating - Hunting - Ranching, We've Got You Covered.
> Michael Fulweber
> ...


This is who you want to talk to.....Michael is the owner of Boat Lift Distributors. He's the expert, and a very good guy.


----------



## LandsEnd (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks guys I'll call Michael. And GT11 you must be a structural eng, or civil. Everybody confirmed what I was thinking. 
Absolutely no help or even reply from ACE Boatlifts after emailing the requested picture and leaving two messages which is a trick since their voicemail just tells you to call back in ten minutes. Don't be fooled by the website there is no redheaded guy in tech support. Owner justs wants you to order online and not bother him.
Thanks again,
DO


----------

